# Soft Jaw Vise Blocks



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anyone have a good aftermarket resource for soft jaw vise blocks? I am looking specifically for 30.9 and 31.6 diameter to work on dropper posts. Also, if you have watched the KS service videos, they have a small block similar to the Park axle vise, but with a clamp. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

What about making them out of wood? Not something I have tried but I have made wooden pads and blocks for use on car trolley jacks and axle stands for a similar reason and they work perfectly.


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

Get a cheap Black and Decker Workmate and drill an appropriate sized hole since the whole table is basically on huge vise. I've been using the Workmate as an axle vise at times and it works great at pulling off end caps without damage.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

flipnidaho said:


> Get a cheap Black and Decker Workmate and drill an appropriate sized hole since the whole table is basically on huge vise.


Makes sense, but it's basically the same as blocks of wood in the vice, which would be cheaper and easier to store?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Mr Pig said:


> Makes sense, but it's basically the same as blocks of wood in the vice, which would be cheaper and easier to store?


For a low volume personal workshop, the Lysle aluminum soft jaws work well enough. Needs care in clamping down https://www.amazon.com/Lisle-48000-Aluminum-Vise-Jaw/dp/B000FMM6NW

For high volume work Tools : BBI Universal Shaft Clamp Set


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

An easy and cheap solution to specifically protect damper shafts is hit a local golf shop. They should have a heavy rubber soft jaw for a vise. The one I got was maybe 5" long and can handle up to about 1/2-3/4" diameter shaft. They're made for holding club shafts when replacing the grips. They run about $5.


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

thanks!


Oh My Sack! said:


> An easy and cheap solution to specifically protect damper shafts is hit a local golf shop. They should have a heavy rubber soft jaw for a vise. The one I got was maybe 5" long and can handle up to about 1/2-3/4" diameter shaft. They're made for holding club shafts when replacing the grips. They run about $5.


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

I've been eyeing all the ones on Amazon. Please keep us updated if the golf one works and which brand.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

This is pretty much identical to the one I bought from Roger Dunn Golf Shop. I happen to have one of their stores about 1/2 mile from my house. They all pretty much look the same and they're pretty squishy soft.

https://www.amazon.com/Regripping-P...7886543&sr=8-1&keywords=golf+shaft+vise+clamp

Now, I see this one below that interests me. I might consider this one as it's a bit more durable and positive locking though it might not accept the bigger stuff that you can "squeeze" into the cheaper and softer unit.

https://www.amazon.com/Golfsmith-Me...7886543&sr=8-5&keywords=golf+shaft+vise+clamp

One other thing I'll mention. Some damper shafts in dropper posts and shocks are relatively short in their clamping options. I cut the one I had to reduce it to about 2" specifically for doing a RS Monarch shock damper rebuild. The remaining portion is plenty to work with the KS LEV damper shafts, et al., should it be necessary.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I have delrin vise blocks. I would not recommend them for any application that requires torque. They will slip.


----------



## chudly (Nov 3, 2016)

Delrin sounds like a good idea, as described.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I have a set of simple pine vice blocks that I fabricated from 2x4's that work great. I have 4 sets with all different sized holes that I made as the need arose. Take the 2x4, drill appropriate sized holes and cut with the band saw through the holes to create the two halves. It doesn't get any cheaper than free.


----------



## Schril (Oct 28, 2010)

I ordered a rubber soft jaw from a golf shop and yes, it will work great for the damper shaft or smaller diameter components. I do like the post for clear pine. Being a soft wood, it would grip well.


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

I use a set of these - only mine are branded Craftsman and they're red.

BESSEY Non-Marring Vise Jaw Accessory for Use on Vises with Jaws from 3 in. to 6 in. Wide-BV-NVJ - The Home Depot


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

matuchi said:


> BESSEY Non-Marring Vise Jaw Accessory for Use on Vises with Jaws from 3 in. to 6 in. Wide-BV-NVJ - The Home Depot


Look good.


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

*soft jaws*



matuchi said:


> I use a set of these - only mine are branded Craftsman and they're red.
> 
> BESSEY Non-Marring Vise Jaw Accessory for Use on Vises with Jaws from 3 in. to 6 in. Wide-BV-NVJ - The Home Depot
> 
> View attachment 1104155


Those look really effective and I really think the magnetic attachment would work great. I have looked for these at HD and not found them. I guess I need to check on line.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2016)

Crankyone said:


> Those look really effective and I really think the magnetic attachment would work great. I have looked for these at HD and not found them. I guess I need to check on line.


Sears has them on line. Sears.com


----------



## matuchi (Jun 9, 2008)

Crankyone said:


> Those look really effective and I really think the magnetic attachment would work great. I have looked for these at HD and not found them. I guess I need to check on line.


The rubber type material helps keep things placed in them from slipping - which is nice because you don't have to have the vise that tight to keep things from moving around. The magnetic tabs keep the soft blocks in place and I leave mine on my vise all the time unless I need the steel jaws to grip irrigation pipe. They really come in handy for a variety of things that need to be gripped.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

I've been making vice blocks since Jesus had training wheels. Got a box of 'em, some made before many here were born. I get white oak and cut to fit the particular need. For some stuff I just use some aluminum angle cut to fit the jaws. Sometimes you have to make something to hold the jaws in place, but a bit of ingenuity usually solves that problem. For holding round stuff, drill your hole first. Cut roughly down the center of said hole. Done


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

matuchi said:


> I use a set of these - only mine are branded Craftsman and they're red.
> 
> BESSEY Non-Marring Vise Jaw Accessory for Use on Vises with Jaws from 3 in. to 6 in. Wide-BV-NVJ - The Home Depot
> 
> View attachment 1104155


I have been using the same ones for years. Forget where I bought them, but I just used them the other day to grip my race face turbine cinch crankarm so I could change chainrings. Slight taper to the arm, and the rubber was able to conform to it so I could torque the lockring down correctly.


----------



## 69tr6r (Mar 27, 2007)

I got a pair made by a company called Yost. They look the same as the Bessey ones.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01EVQH42U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

They work great, and are inexpensive.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

My personal favorites...

https://www.amazon.com/Nylon-Multip...8&qid=1495349662&sr=8-1&keywords=jcl+products


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

eshew said:


> My personal favourites...


I like the look of those.


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

Wooden vice blocks have been around as long as vices. I have a pair for my bench vise my grand pappy made outa white oak. He been dead since '68. Originally his vice


----------



## basa (Jul 5, 2011)

Here we go guys.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/MTB-droppe...738.m4383.l4068.c10&nrd=true&autorefresh=true


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^ Nice! Only 2 available?


----------



## silentG (May 18, 2009)

I think the aluminum sets that Basa is showing are made in small batches. I have a Fox Float set from the same seller and they are very nicely made.

For soft jaws I have tried the Amazon varieties and they are OK but let down by sucky magnets usually.

I picked up a set of https://www.ebay.com/itm/2-Sets-of-New-Long-Urethane-Bench-Vise-Jaws-w-Magnetic-Retainers-Green-Blue/131713167911?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649 and they are much better overall.

YMMV, may cause headaches and nausea, do not use while operating heavy machinery, etc.


----------

